# Helping with homework. 🧐🧐



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Perses likes to help me with my homework. He is almost always sitting next to me while I'm doing my homework. Today Artemis decided that she wanted to help too, and they both ended up taking over my working space for a bit, but Artemis was nice enough to move and make room for me.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

A gimlet eye.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Such HELPFUL cats 😉


----------

